# Cits ... >  Led displejā hronometrs/temperatūra

## Artūrs P

Sveiki!

Man noderētu mazs led displejs, kas strādā kā hronometrs (sāk skaitīt no  nulles), tiklīdz tam tiek pieslēgta strāva, kā arī būtu aprīkots ar  slēdzi, ko nospiežot rādītu gaisa temperatūru (hronometrs backgroundā  tikmēr joprojām strādā). Vai kāds tādu man var uztaisīt? Un cik tas maksātu (darbs + materiāli)?

Cit starpā es Ebayā atradu šādu:

Šis rāda pulksteni, temperatūru un spriegumu. Savā nezinātāja naivumā gribu jautāt: varbūt ir iespējams tādu pārprogrammēt, lai pulksteņa vietā strādātu kā hronometrs?

----------


## Delfins

nu rēķini pats, parasts avr/pic + 4digit LED + temp sensors + RTC čips (precizitātei?) + pāris detaļas to visu kustināt.
samontēt var uz maķetplates (nesmuki)

Kam tev to visu vajag? Attiecīgi jau arī būs prasība pret detaļām/plati.


PS: ebay štruntu var pāršūt, ja ir izejas kods. un vieta kur piespraust JTAG/ISP/USB vai kas tur ir.

----------


## zzz

Ebay suuda paarshuushana ir diezgan optimistiska ceriiba, jo kjiinieshi a) meedz lietot savus personiskos 5 centu mikrokontrolerus, tjipa holteku vai vispaar sui*uivchai, b) meedz galiigi nekaadi nemarkjeet shaadus izstraadaajumus, c) OTP fignja ir par 0.01 centu leetaaka nekaa flash mikrokontrolleris, d) nu galiigi necenshas izlikt sources un citus datus piejamus konkurentiem.

----------


## Artūrs P

To man vajag laboratorijas aspiratoram, ko izmanto gaisa sūkšanai. Tā kā sūkšanas laiks un temperatūra ir jāfiksē, tad es gribu, lai aspirators to skaita un mēra pats. Precizitāte ir otršķirīga, izskats, izņemot displeju, arī.

----------

